

What I do with data at 37signals - wlll
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2767-what-i-do-with-data-at-37signals
I've always been a fan of having information about many aspects of how your business is running. Not having detailed information feels like driving blind.
======
larrik
"Answer those “I wonder” questions- one of my favorite parts of working at
37signals is watching products develop every day in Campfire and on Basecamp.
While doing that, people occasionally start a sentence with “I wonder…”. I get
to move from wondering to knowing, and that’s loads of fun to do."

Wait, what? He's rifling through people's live projects all day? Does that
strike anyone else as unsettling?

~~~
patio11
I think you're misreading that: 37Signals _own products_ are developed with
extensive use of Campfire/Basecamp, and while watching that conversation their
_own workers_ will say things like "I wonder if customers who pay us more
money are less likely to send in support requests", and this is a question
answerable with data, so yay for the data guy.

------
mhartl
_What would you say you do here?_

+1 for the (extremely subtle) "Office Space" reference.

------
ergo98
I am deeply curious why 15 people up-arrowed this. Was there something in it
that I missed?

~~~
maukdaddy
Apparently 15 people found it useful and/or interesting. If you don't, flag it
or move on.

~~~
ergo98
There is no way that 15 people found it useful and/or interesting. It's
someone giving a brief resume and then, in a nutshell, saying "Gonna be doing
stuff with data".

So my question stands. Do people just see 37 signals and data and imagine that
it's interesting, so they up-arrow? Are there bots at work? Etc. I am deeply
curious.

~~~
maukdaddy
Bots? Maybe?

37 Signals is a pretty popular company so I imagine people get excited for any
kind of inside information on their inner workings.

~~~
thetrumanshow
Also, the upvote is a good way to bookmark something to read later (ie. upvote
=> saved stories). That has to account for some of it.

------
cma
This guy should work on ending their practice of storing passwords in plain
text.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
While hardly on-topic, I was surprised to find that, according to
[http://blog.jgc.org/2009/05/can-you-trust-37signals-with-
you...](http://blog.jgc.org/2009/05/can-you-trust-37signals-with-your.html),
they really do store passwords in plain text.

~~~
cma
They definitely still do as of a few days ago; I got an unrequested email from
them the other day with my password in plain text and was pissed.

